# تحميل برنامج solid edge



## Solid Edge Man (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*يمكنكم تحميل نسخة Solid Edge اصلية تعليمية من خلال الرابط التالي*
http://www.facebook.com/groups/CIS.SIEMENS.PLM/​


----------



## Solid Edge Man (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*Solid Edge consist of 3 Basic Modules : Modeling, Assembly & Drafting
and other specific modules such as Sheet Metal, Stanadard parts Library, Engineering Referance*


----------



## eng_abdo130 (27 يناير 2012)

مشكوررر حبيبى


----------

